

The Washington Post unveils dynamic new homepage - negrit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/wp/2015/08/26/the-washington-post-unveils-dynamic-new-homepage-completing-its-site-wide-reboot/

======
lucianop
"we were focused on creating a system that prioritized content, design, speed,
presentation and performance equally"

Now that's some great priorization.

------
a3n
> Entire site now powered by Arc, a custom publishing platform built in-house

Naming is hard.

------
a3n
It looks crowded and ugly.

